# Sealer/Stain for pressure treated deck



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

I built a deck out of pressure treated pine and the wood is still wet, so I heard to wait a few months before I treat it.

What would the best treatment be?

I heard the box store sealers are not any good and to stain it?

Any input will be great. TIA


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This stuff is absolutely amazing...not the big box crap that only lasts a year or two...

https://www.opwdecks.com/twp-stains.htm

I highly recommend letting that wood breathe for a year or two before venturing into the above...


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> This stuff is absolutely amazing...not the big box crap that only lasts a year or two...
> 
> https://www.opwdecks.com/twp-stains.htm
> 
> I highly recommend letting that wood breathe for a year or two before venturing into the above...


This is also what I used on my deck. Just know you will have to reapply every few years for lightly pigmented stains. I just restrained my deck after 2 years because I noticed it wasn't really repelling water anymore.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

LegionLawn said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > This stuff is absolutely amazing...not the big box crap that only lasts a year or two...
> ...


How long did you wait before the first application, assuming you had some fresh wood?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I used the TWP 1500 series one year after deck installation. This was 5 years ago and its still going strong.


----------



## LegionLawn (Oct 31, 2020)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> LegionLawn said:
> 
> 
> > JerseyGreens said:
> ...


Well, I reused some wood from my old deck that I tore down to rebuild my new one. The floor boards were 10 years old but the railing was only about 3 months old. It absorbed at VERY different rates. The old wood sucked it up and the new wood didn't so much. But it was all very water repellent either way, once applied. I've notice that the vertical boards hold the stain longer because there isn't as much sun or traffic abuse on them.

I would have waited longer to apply the stain on the new wood but it was November and I was racing Mother Nature.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Appreciate the feedback. Oklahoma gets blazing hot in the summers, so I will play it by ear on what month to apply. I know there are a few ways to check if the wood is ready to take on a stain/treatment/sealer, etc.


----------



## NJlawnguy (8 mo ago)

Smart to let it breathe and dry out. I've had pretty good success/outcome on several different occasions/applications with Valspar semi transparent. 2yrs going strong.

For the record, I do not like their paint as it never coated well, so not a "fan boy" here.


----------

